# Best flies for kings



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone catch kings on fly regularly? if so, what types of flies work well for them? i would love to catch one on fly, so any input is helpful.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

If you took a poll, ill bet the consensus would be clousers. I taken kings all kinds of larger flies. Theres a nock-off of a clouser that is made larger by use larger schlappen feathers. They're pretty easy to tie. Because of the lead eyes clousers have a jigging action on the retrieve. As far as color its up to you, but i prefer realistic, white bellies with green backs.

Kings will definitely test your equipment, a reel with a good drag is pretty important, which will cost ya. Not to mention casting those larger 4-6inch flies requires practice, and a high modus graphite rod, more dollars!

Lastly, if your gonna do this the hard way, do it the hard way. No tipping the fly, no trolling, no live bait!For some reasonbig kings like tosky with your fly hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## dan (Oct 10, 2007)

Do a web search for "sea habit" As mentioned above they could be described as a oversized clouser. Tied with lots of flash with epoxy heads, no added weight,on 4/0 tiemco hooks. They look great in the water. I used the black/blue/white out on the litecatch with some success.They cast ok with my fast 10wt using a weight forward line. Hooked one, caught one in about 20min then went back to the snapper bite. I lefta box with Scott. Sea habits can be purchased from Kaufmann's streamborn, high quality-I tie my own. One more thing, if you can find"Tyger wire" about 35#you can tie with it like mono and the kings won't cut you off, good stuff.dan


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I have fly fished in Saltwater all my life. I like to use a pilchard pattern with big eyes on a intermediate sinking line. I would also have a smaller clouser on floating line with heavy eyes. 

I like to settup at the bouy's or a nearshore wreck and live chum with small pilchards. This also works well offshore aroun oil rigs or weedlines for dolphin, wahoo, and bonito's


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Agree with the fly choices above. We use clousers and 4-5 inch decievers, white with green or blue backs. Live chum works great, but a chum churner is also very effective.My biggest recommendation would be to get the fly down (ever notice how many kings are caught off downriggers). I use a depth charge type sinking line and have had very good success.


----------

